# some scrimp's.....



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

i did the shellfish thing too...but i posted it in my tilapia post cause i made them both in the same smoke.....check that one out cause i dont wanna be double posting and gettin scorned for.......beside's the two went perfect together , give it a shot it was tasty !!!


----------



## monty (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey, Jerkyaddict!

I have not yet read through your post but lemme tell ya! If EVER you are "scorned" on this site for anything you bring it right to the attention of any Mod and we will make it right.

This is a no fear, any post welcomed and family oriented and friendly site.

As such we encourage participation at any level and if you feel that your message needs a double post then by all means do that double post! We will all appreciate your effort.

Now, off to your post!

Cheers! 

PS LOVE shellfish!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 16, 2008)

whats a scrimp?

j/king


----------



## richtee (Feb 16, 2008)

It's a series of........dots.   ;{)


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

it's just slang for shrimp.....somehow east coast adaption , cant exactly say why just what i was brung up with ???? and monty thank's i just wasnt sure how to post a two meat cook was all........didnt want to violate any thread issue's..


----------



## monty (Feb 16, 2008)

We like to sorta just go along and get along!

Thanks for your participation!

Cheers!

Oh, and I read through your posts as mentioned above. Excellent!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

those lil pineapple chunk's with the sprinkled rub , and smokey like could possibly had been a desert tooo ????this may lead to another whole world in smokey land......smoked desert's ????? awe heck yes we could !!
"IF YOU SMOKE IT THEY WILL COME"...to the table atleast ? lol


----------



## richtee (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't laugh...if I could get cheesecake to brown in the ECB... Guess I'll have to go with a cold smoke and forgo the bark.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

hey rich.....what about shovin a lil cheesecake in a a.t.b. ??? ugh ohhhhh
may have to take a half day tommorow !!!


----------

